# A couple of Missouri Properties



## luckysranch (Jun 24, 2005)

Here are 2 really neat properties in my area. Not my listings, but I can get show them....

19 acres with home, touches national forest, lots of pasture, pond, a couple of barns and has paved road frontage. Home is 3 bed, 1 bath and needs a little TLC, but that is reflected in the price of $105,000



How about 33 acres, mostly wooded. There is a start of a home, looks like about 1152, s.f. on a foundation and the walls and roof are up. There is already electric, well and septic. $95,000


Email me or call me for pictures and more info. Missouri Country Living Realty 417-664-0184 [email protected] or take a look at my website www.MissouriCountryLiving.com


----------

